# charter



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone have a recommendation for a Lake Michigan salmon charter? Best time of year to go?


----------



## Findoctor (May 26, 2004)

Both would depend on what port of which you were thinking. Lake Michigan is a big place


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Want to catch fish from the Michigan side of the lake, doesn't matter what port just want someone reputable that will be fun and decently priced


----------



## Tmik34 (May 3, 2015)

aacosta said:


> Want to catch fish from the Michigan side of the lake, doesn't matter what port just want someone reputable that will be fun and decently priced


Gold Coast Fishing Company always has more fish then me at the cleaning station. Todd is a nice guy and I never see him come in empty handed. St Joe Michigan, easy google find.


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Steelhead Hunter out of Manistee. Buddy of mine runs it, 2 boats 28 and 36 foot tiaras. Middle of August would be great. Lance is his name, check his website out or Facebook page. We fished in horrible weather last year and still ended with 9 fish!


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.troutscout.com

Here is his website, also does River fishing on the Manistee for steelhead!


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

aacosta said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a Lake Michigan salmon charter? Best time of year to go?


Lots of very good captains in Ludington, depending on when you want to go and what you want to catch.


----------



## oancans (Dec 4, 2013)

Leelanau, MI has some great charters coming out of it too. It's a really cool area if your tryna make a weekend of it.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

oancans said:


> Leelanau, MI has some great charters coming out of it too. It's a really cool area if your tryna make a weekend of it.


I'd second Leland, Bill Wright is top notch, hell of a guy, http://www.lelandfishing.com


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Grand haven- catch a bunch, tammy too, Thunderduck
Muskegon- salmom wagon or fishsniffer


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

Devil Dog charters. I believe we will be moving the boat up to pentwater again for the summer, as we did very well up there last summer. It's very cool being able to catch big browns throughout July. The mixed bag catches up there give you the oppurtunity to see the all the different species we catch in one trip.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Trout Scout, AKA, Steelhead Hunter. Nobody works harder.
http://www.troutscout.com/

Riverside @ Manistee. Captain Paul has been chartering since he was 16.
http://riversidecharters.com/

2012 was a great time to go Salmon fishing. 1994 was even better.


----------



## reelhappy (Apr 26, 2002)

We fished with Devil Dog Charters last summer up in Pentwater a couple times and it was the best time we have ever had on a charter. Great fun, caught lots of nice fish. I have been on many charters and this is the only one I'll book again. You will not go wrong with Captain Butch.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Southern Lake MI can be really good in April and May if your looking to go in August many ports can be good. I would avoid the month of June as it's normally slower. Many good charters on the lake, if you pick Holland area I would suggest Bending Limits with captain Tj.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

In my opinion ludington or manistee are going to be your best ports for numbers of fish just a out any time during the summer. I'd start with googling those places looking for charters.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

Hear fishy fishy said:


> Southern Lake MI can be really good in April and May if your looking to go in August many ports can be good. I would avoid the month of June as it's normally slower. Many good charters on the lake, if you pick Holland area I would suggest Bending Limits with captain Tj.


If Manistee is on Your list of ports,
Captain Mark of Pier Pressure charters has proven
himself over many years. He has had the time, and experience
to become the best at the game!


----------



## marbleye (Oct 28, 2015)

wallyg said:


> If Manistee is on Your list of ports,
> Captain Mark of Pier Pressure charters has proven
> himself over many years. He has had the time, and experience
> to become the best at the game!


 totally agree....mark is the best in the buisness


----------

